# Presbyterianism Defended on the Church of England



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 15, 2021)

The respective claims of prelacy and presbyterianism are canvassed freely; and while the unscriptural character of prelacy itself, and the abuses of the Church of England are fully exposed, no attempt is made to denounce that portion of the Christian commonwealth as not being a church of Christ.

We seek not her injury, but we earnestly desire her reformation, and until such reformation take place, we believe it to be a special duty to build up our people in the faith of those principles for which their fathers bled; and which we still esteem to be of divine authority.

Preface to _Presbyterianism Defended, and the Arguments of Modern of Prelacy Examined and Refuted, in Four Discourses, by Ministers of the Synod of Ulster_ (Glasgow: William Collins, 1839), iv.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 19, 2021)

Another observation from the same source:

As a Presbyterian I admit that the Church of England has the keys, but I maintain that the Presbyterian church has them also in possession, and that she keeps them in better order.

William D. Killen, ‘Discourse I’ in _Presbyterianism Defended, and the Arguments of Modern of Prelacy Examined and Refuted, in Four Discourses, by Ministers of the Synod of Ulster_ (Glasgow: William Collins, 1839), p. 42.


----------

